# cervical erosion



## february (Dec 3, 2007)

i have had this for over a year, is there any treatment for this, does it affect infertility


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,
I don't really know that much about it, as its a gynae issue. I think it depends where on the cervix it is as to whether it affects fertility. I have seen plenty of pregnant women with one though,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------

